# Arcadia Complete UV Light Kit: Desert



## pudding123 (Nov 3, 2011)

I have a question about the reflector. how do I get it fixed to the top of my tank as there are no fixings abort from ones to attach the uv tube to the reflector 

Thank you


----------



## nickyb273 (Sep 3, 2012)

need to attach the reflector to the actual tube not the top of the viv..... i had this problem when i bought one and couldnt figure it out but once fitted to the tube its fine and does the job!! 

make sure you wear sunglasses as they are really bright compared to not using the reflector lol


----------



## pudding123 (Nov 3, 2011)

So how do I fix it in to my viv


----------



## Big_Rich (Aug 11, 2011)

There should be a screw hole in the 2 plastic grips that go round the UV, just put a screw through each of them into the roof of the viv.


----------



## nickyb273 (Sep 3, 2012)

i dont know how to explain it properly lol

erm in the box the light controller came in there should be some fittings for the actual end blocks that the tube fit into??

fit those into the viv and then attach the reflector to the tube and then plug the tube into the end pieces.

dont think im describing all that great though lol.....

if theres no better responses when i get home from work ill take a few pics and show you a step by step guide.

sorry i cant explain better at the moment...


----------



## nickyb273 (Sep 3, 2012)

Big_Rich said:


> There should be a screw hole in the 2 plastic grips that go round the UV, just put a screw through each of them into the roof of the viv.




i dont think its the same for the newer type of UV bulbs which i believe are the ones in question???


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Ive got one of these to fit soon, this has got me slightly confused!!:blush:


----------



## nickyb273 (Sep 3, 2012)

there probably better way to do it but ive found this works good for me in all my vivs so i hope this helps....

should have two of these??? screw them into the viv where you want the UV











then i attached the reflector to the tube with the two clips that came with it and fitted both to the bracket type things in the 1st pic



















and lastly i played around with it and found i could rest the reflector like this.....


----------



## nickyb273 (Sep 3, 2012)

were the pics any good???

did you manage to sort it??


----------



## pudding123 (Nov 3, 2011)

hi nickyb273 thank you for the pictures they helped a lot but 2 things did you find that when you tried to screw the bulb in ether end that it was extremely tight. As I am finding it and worried about splitting the bulb ends. as of that the bulb does not want to come on its own in the mornings I have to push the ends together for it to come on then it stays on all day till it goes off then the next day it does it again 

Thank you


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

This should come right on.

Pm me the issues and we will sort it, it sounds like the lamp isn't in properly

They have to be tight. It's the law now. Thet have to be IP67 or totally watertight,

John


----------



## pudding123 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi arcadiajohn i have sent you a pm hope you got it ok if nt please let me know Thank you
David


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

yes and replied,

john


----------



## nickyb273 (Sep 3, 2012)

i did find that it was tight but after some playing around i got it sorted. was a tad annoying at the time as i thought id done something wrong and was worried i might break something but its going well 3 months on  and havent had any problems at the moment


----------

